# Red Fasel inductor orientation ?



## Bouge (Sep 24, 2019)

I'm upgrading my wah with the TearJerker Wah pcb and a red Fasel inductor. There are a few different hole patterns in the pcb to accommodate for various inductor manufacturers, in this, I noticed the Fasel can fit in facing up or down on the circuit. I'm pretty sure this won't make a difference, but still wanted to confirm which way to orient the inductor ? any thoughts ?


----------



## Nostradoomus (Sep 24, 2019)

No difference, inductors aren’t polarized or anything like that. Whatever you like the look of!


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Sep 25, 2019)

Yup.  That footprint was intended to fit every wah inductor known to man.

If you want to make an audible improvement, replace that 4.7uF aluminum with 4.7uF tantalum.


----------



## Jovi Bon Kenobi (Oct 31, 2019)

Chuck D. Bones said:


> If you want to make an audible improvement, replace that 4.7uF aluminum with 4.7uF tantalum.


Still have to build mine, but I ordered these tantalums because I always heed your advice  .
Just curious, why would there be an audible improvement?


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Oct 31, 2019)

The job of that capacitor (C4) is to provide an AC bypass in the DC bias path for Q2.  It's also in the AC feedback path for the tuned filter.  If you take that cap out, you get a volume pedal.  It's important that C4 have the lowest possible ESR (equivalent series resistance) and DA (dielectric absorption).  Some aluminum caps will sound fine there, some won't.  I have not A/B'd capacitors there, I'm going on someone else's observations.


----------



## Jovi Bon Kenobi (Nov 1, 2019)

That's helpful, thanks Chuck


----------

